# Bewegungsmelder als Not- Halt



## Mathias (28 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich muss einen Rum auf Personenfreiheit prüfen, bevor ich mit einem Roboterarm in diesen Raum fahre. Lichtvorhang funktioniert nicht, da zum Bestücken Personen in den Raum müssen und der Raum nachher nicht mehr frei ist da das Bestückungsmaterial relativ hoch ist. Nach Risikobeurteilung komme ich in den Sicherheitsbereich SIL3.

Kennt jemand einen solchen Bewegungsmelder oder kennt jemand andere Lösungen, die nicht gerade 10000 Euro kosten 

Grüsse

Mathias


----------



## marlob (28 Januar 2010)

Warum nicht 2 Lichtvorhänge. Einer an der Seite, wo der Roboter reinfährt
und einer an der Seite von wo aus bestückt wird. Erst wenn beide Lichtvorhänge unter brochen sind wird Not-Halt ausgelöst.


----------



## Mathias (28 Januar 2010)

danke erstmal für deine schnelle Antwort, das Problem ist, dass das bestückte Teil nur grob definiert steht und es unterschiedliche Grössen davon gibt. Die Personen verlassen den Raum nach Bestückung Tor schliesst sich und nun muss der Raum noch zusätzlich auf Pers. Freiheit geprüft werden, erst dann darf der Roboterarm in den Raum kommen.


----------



## marlob (28 Januar 2010)

Steht das Werkstück auf einem Sockel? Evtl. wären Trittmatten eine Lösung. Oder ein programmierbarer Laserscanner. Hast du eine Skizze, wie der Raum aussieht und wo die Werkstücke im Raum stehen?


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Januar 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Steht das Werkstück auf einem Sockel? Evtl. wären Trittmatten eine Lösung. Oder ein programmierbarer Laserscanner. Hast du eine Skizze, wie der Raum aussieht und wo die Werkstücke im Raum stehen?


 
Hallo,

auf sowas wird´s rauslaufen.

Ich hab vor 2 Jahren auch schonmal einen "sicheren Bewegungsmelder" gesucht --> damals gab´s von keinem großen Hersteller sowas


MfG


----------



## Deltal (28 Januar 2010)

Es gibt ja dieses Kamera-System von Pilz.. da müsstest du Bereiche ausblenden auf denen die Werkstücke stehen können.

Könnte man die Werkstücke vom Boden "abheben" und dann den Boden mit z.B einem Laserscanner oder nem horizontalem Lichtgitter abfragen?


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Januar 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> Es gibt ja dieses Kamera-System von Pilz.. da müsstest du Bereiche ausblenden auf denen die Werkstücke stehen können.


 
Hallo,

er wollte was im 4-stelligen Bereich 

Wenn das mit einem Scaner nicht klappt, könnte man ggf. auch mehrere einsetzen (haben wir auch schon gemacht)

Oder eben doch die Trittmatten-Lösung


MfG


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Januar 2010)

Trittmatten find ich persönlich nicht so toll - ich hab mal von einem Arbeitsunfall gehört, wo das Bedienpersonal die Matte einfach verlassen hat (der Trottel ist in der Anlage rumgeklettert - na, ja, eine zeitlang halt, dann wars aus mit klettern...). Gut - ich bin kein Sicherheitsexperte - möglicherweise steht das in jedem Beipackzettel zu solchen Trittmatten drin.


----------



## marlob (28 Januar 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Trittmatten find ich persönlich nicht so toll - ich hab mal von einem Arbeitsunfall gehört, wo das Bedienpersonal die Matte einfach verlassen hat (der Trottel ist in der Anlage rumgeklettert - na, ja, eine zeitlang halt, dann wars aus mit klettern...). Gut - ich bin kein Sicherheitsexperte - möglicherweise steht das in jedem Beipackzettel zu solchen Trittmatten drin.


Was ist denn dann der Unterschied dazu, wenn ich einen Laserscanner oder einen Lichtvorhang über den Boden gucken lasse? Wenn jemand in der Anlage rumkrabbelt, muss ja auch jemand anders die Anlage quittieren und sich vorher vergewissern das alles iO ist. Wie soll man das verhindern,?


----------



## kpf (29 Januar 2010)

*Quittieren?*

Wenn ohnehin ein Tor zugeht, würde ich dieses Tor sicher überwachen (gemäß gefordertem SIL bzw. PL) und zusätzlich außerhalb einen Quittiertaster anbringen. Dieser muss so angebracht sein, dass er nicht von innerhalb des Sicherheitsbereichs betätigt werden kann (also weit genug weg vom Tor). Das Personal muss dann nach dem Verlassen des Sicherheitsbereichs den Quittiertaster betätigen, bevor der Roboter einfährt. Statt des Tores wäre ggf. auch ein Lichtvorhang möglich.
Natürlich trägt dann der Quittierende die Verantwortung, dass sich niemand mehr im Sicherheitsbereich aufhält.
Ist meiner Meinung nach aber auch bei SIL 3 zulässig.


----------



## wisolux (29 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

bei der Anwendung, die ich kenne wird mit einer PLS der Raum überwacht, bevor das Tor gewschlossen wird. Mit einem Starttaster außerhalb des Tores wird die Freigabe zum Schließen gegeben und das Tor fährt zu, wenn der Bereich frei ist, ansonsten fährt das Tor auf. Ist das Tor geschlossen, wird der Scanner nicht ausgewertet.

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

mfg


----------



## bimbo (29 Januar 2010)

Mathias schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich muss einen Rum auf Personenfreiheit prüfen,


 
Zum Wohl!


----------



## marlob (29 Januar 2010)

@wisolux
Von welchem Hersteller ist der Scanner? Wir setzten manchmal Sick ein, die haben aber nur SIL2 und nicht die vom Themenstarter geforderten SIL3


----------



## R.Blum (29 Januar 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> @wisolux
> Von welchem Hersteller ist der Scanner? Wir setzten manchmal Sick ein, die haben aber nur SIL2 und nicht die vom Themenstarter geforderten SIL3


 
Nach meiner Einschätzung, ist für SIL3 die Zugangseinrichtung, also die Schutztüre relevant. Der/die Scanner geben lediglich die Schutzeinrichtung zum quittieren frei, schalten also im Fehlerfall nicht ab, so dass dort SIL2 mehr als ausreichend ist. Solange die Schutztüren offen sind, können ja keine gefahrbringenden Bewegungen auftreten. Was natürlich immer noch möglich ist, ist dass sich jemand flach auf den Boden legt und damit das Schutzfeld unterwandert.

Trittmatten, lehne ich persönlich ab, da sie sehr empfindlich und wie bereits geschrieben, durch herumturnen auf der Mschine sehr leicht zu überlisten sind.

Scanner und Schutztüren stellen keinen absoluten Schutz dar, denn die Mitarbeiter finden immer wieder Möglichkeiten Schutzeinrichtungen zu überlisten. Gegengezeichnete Arbeitsabweisungen und wiederholte Unterweisungen sichern den Betreiber vor unliebsamen Überraschungen schon mal ab, denn gegen den Erfindungsreichtum und der Risikobreitschaft der Mitarbeiter ist kein Kraut gewachsen.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Sockenralf (29 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

und wenn sich ZWEI Werker zusammentun und Blödsinn machen, dann ist so gut wie jede Sicherheitseinrichtung machtlos



MfG


----------



## R.Blum (29 Januar 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und wenn sich ZWEI Werker zusammentun und Blödsinn machen, dann ist so gut wie jede Sicherheitseinrichtung machtlos
> 
> ...


 

Dafür gibt es die Arbeitsanweisungen, die, vor allem wenn von allen Werkern gegengezeichnet sind, so was von Verbindlich ist, dass der Betrieber ruhigen Gewissens schlafen kann, auch wenn den Werkern durch die Maschine der Kopf abgerissen ist.

Wie gesagt, Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, im schlimmsten Fall ist man eben Kopflos.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Sockenralf (29 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

dann stelle ich mal die ketzerische Frage, warum man überhaupt so einen Aufwand treiben muß / soll?

Dann reicht doch außen auch ein Quittier-Taster, den der Werker drücken muß, nachdem er sich vergewissert hat, daß niemand im Schutzbereich ist


MfG


----------



## R.Blum (29 Januar 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann stelle ich mal die ketzerische Frage, warum man überhaupt so einen Aufwand treiben muß / soll?
> 
> ...


 
Was machst Du wenn der gesamte Schutzbereich nicht von der Quittierposition aus aus einsehbar ist, rufen und wenn keiner antwortet einfach draufdrücken? Dann hat nicht nur der Werker ein Problem, sondern der Betreiber ebenso.

Bei solch oberflächlicher Denkweise, möchte ich nicht dein Kunde sein.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Sockenralf (29 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

keine Panik, ich verkauf keine Maschinen 

Aber ich war schon in der gleichen Lage wie der Fragesteller, und hab eine Maschine (ca. 1,5m breit x 6m lang) mit einem Robi drinn mit einem Laserscanner versehen, obwohl ringsrum Schutztüren sind (Maschine flamm-neu von einem namhaften Hersteller, also sicherheitstechnisch tip-top), weil sich ja ein Arbeiter einsperren lassen könnte


Meine Frage war eigentlich nur als Anregung / Provokation gedacht, ob man wirklich immer die High-Tech-absolutalleswasmöglichist-Lösung wählen MUSS, oder ob´s vielleicht auch anders gehen könnte



MfG


----------



## R.Blum (30 Januar 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> keine Panik, ich verkauf keine Maschinen
> 
> ...


 
Mir ging es auch nicht darum, ob du Maschinen verkaufst, sondern um die sicherheitstechnische Projektierung, denn da hat man als elektrotechnischer Ausrüster großen Einfluss auf den Kunden/Betreiber.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Safety (30 Januar 2010)

*Normen*

Hallo,
das schreibt die 13849-1 dazu


Wo die Einsicht in den Gefahrbereich nicht vollständig ist, wird ein spezielles Rückstellverfahren erforderlich.
ANMERKUNG Eine Lösung ist die Verwendung eines zweiten Antriebselements zum Rücksetzen. Die
Rückstellfunktion wird innerhalb des Gefahrbereichs durch das erste Antriebselement in Kombination mit einem zweiten Antriebselement außerhalb des Gefahrbereichs (nahe der Schutzeinrichtung) eingeleitet. Dieses Rückstellverfahren erfolgt innerhalb einer eingeschränkten Zeit, bevor die Steuerung einen separaten Startbefehl akzeptiert.

Und das die 11161​Sofern keine deutliche Sicht möglich ist, muss der Integrator folgende zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahmen
vorsehen:
a) Schutzmaßnahmen, um sicherzustellen, dass sich keine Bedienpersonen innerhalb des
Gefährdungsbereiches befindet (z. B. Schutzeinrichtung mit Annäherungsreaktion, ein besonderes
Quittierungssystem oder​​​​Schlüsseltransfersysteme);​
b) wenn a) nicht möglich ist, deutlich erkennbare(s) Warnsignal(e) von ausreichender Dauer, damit sowohl​-​​​​Bedienpersonen die geschützten Bereiche verlassen können; als auch​
-​​​​die Bedienpersonen ein Betätigungselement aus dem geschützten Bereich heraus bedienen kann,
um die Quittierung aufzuheben und um so den Wiederanlauf zu verhindern.
C) eine Kombination von a) und b).​
ANMERKUNG Eine besondere Lösung zur zur Quittierung kann die Verwendung eines zweiten Betätigers sein.
In diesem Fall wird die Quittierung ausgelöst, wenn zu dem Betätiger innerhalb des Gefahrenbereiches ein zweiter
Betätiger (in der Nähe der Schutzeinrichtung angeordnet) außerhalb des Gefahrenbereiches betätigt wird. Diese
Rückstellung sollte innerhalb einer so begrenzten Zeit erfolgt sein, nach deren Ablauf die sicherheitsbezogenen Teile des​Steuerungssystems einen separaten Startbefehl erst akzeptieren können(siehe ISO 13849-1).


----------

